# Polishing a car with 4 inch pads over several days



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi

I no longer have the energy to machine polish a car in a day, I do however have numerous 4 inch orange and white pads, if I did the car over 4 days would I get better correction/gloss by using the smaller pad? 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Andy,

Regardless of the pad size. If you change your area size, arm speed & pressure you will get better cut.

Example...

Norm 6 times the size of the pad, reduce to 4 times.

Arm speed reduce from medium to slow

Increase pressure from light to medium.

Lots of variables.

Hth's 

Rappy :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Forgot to add less fatigue if you are taking your time.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is technique that gets the job done.

It doesn't matter how many days you take. The impatient reach for big mops and heavy cut desperate I would assume to get the job done in two minutes. Probably having watched many videos that could well be edited to make it seem like paint correction can be done in minutes and not hours.

The smaller pad will no doubt result in having to work in a smaller area each time but so what?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

The most important question.

What does the test spot show? 

Also, what level of correction are you looking to achieve?

What size car?

With detailing there is never a simple answer!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

It's a hobby, not the Victorian Workhouse 

Enjoy the experience.

It's your car, in your time, with your kit and the results you want.

How many times do you see, hear about or read about stuff that goes horribly wrong because someone was working to a tight (or just plain daft) deadline

Take care.

Andy.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

When it comes to cutting/polishing when you say 'a couple of days' do you actually mean 2 weeks? :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

straight6hatch said:


> When it comes to cutting/polishing when you say 'a couple of days' do you actually mean 2 weeks? :lol:


:lol:

Plan is bonnet and rear day one, sides over 2 days and roof day 4.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Remember to post some pics :thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

AndyA4TDI said:


> :lol:
> 
> Plan is bonnet and rear day one, sides over 2 days and roof day 4.


I just hope you dont have really hard paint like my BMW. If you do, be fully prepared to come out the other side looking like Popeye :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ok, so the 205 bottle is full and the UC has a third left, given they are both SMAT, thinking of mixing them together to see what finish they give on VW paint, would mix 50/50. Daft idea?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Daft?

No.

It's a considered experiment. Someone thought I've got some BSD, I wonder what happens if I mix it with VO7 :thumb:

It might be great or it might not.

Obviously all the normal "rules" apply .

Let us know how it goes.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Why?

205 is a mild cut vs UC is a heavy cut.

What does your test spot show? 

If that is all you have, I would not mix both.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi
> 
> I no longer have the energy to machine polish a car in a day, I do however have numerous 4 inch orange and white pads, if I did the car over 4 days would I get better correction/gloss by using the smaller pad?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,
Why do you feel the need to do the whole car in one go ? The manufacturers had Detailers in mind when they made cars with lots of panels so that you can do one at a time.....:lol:
I always begin with the roof followed by the bonnet which I consider to be the largest and most demanding panels. The rest can then be done one at a time to suit you.

Derek.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Derek, I was able to do it in a day once upon a time but no more, at least I now have plenty of pads, never really need anything other than 205 and UC so will see how it goes..









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Ted 11 Ted Whitehall from The Devil is In The Detail does his supercars with a PE80 Flex plus 3" pads he too finds a big machine a challenge as he is not 21 I guess..

Mezerna all the way, some sensational results..

Take care Ted.

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Ted


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

im doing this now, the car is outside looks liek it needs a good wash, but thats becuase im doing each panel a day at a time - you cant do it all properly in a day without tiring out and skipping corners


the only thing you may come face to face with is boredom - the day after AGAIn getting the gear out, washing AGAIN, prepping the panel AGAIN.. and oh making a mess so the other panels will now need washing


Im claying, compounding, polishing, waxing each panel one by one, I did two yesterday at once as, well youve got everything lined up.

You could do it weeks at a time each panel, ut for me i like to get it to 80% good then go back and refine the areas that need it, on a daily driver this is chasing the scratches


I also have to wait 2 weeks as ive repaired a few dents and scrapes with fresh paint, so while it dries and hardens i can get on with the other neglected panels.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Hi Andy,
> Why do you feel the need to do the whole car in one go ? The manufacturers had Detailers in mind when they made cars with lots of panels so that you can do one at a time.....:lol:
> I always begin with the roof followed by the bonnet which I consider to be the largest and most demanding panels. The rest can then be done one at a time to suit you.
> 
> Derek.


hah funny that, exactly what I did , the roof then the bonnet. The roof is a challenge as my DA cable is not long enough.

a larger pad means more resistence i notice, more surface area yes but cars have so many curves and intricate micro panels that a big sponge whirring over it does really do the job unless its the roof or bonnet (even bonnets tend to have two defining lines.

Really, you should get three DAs for different size working areas.

3" would be ok generally as the roof for example while a bigger area is a big place for neglect due to where it is, sat in all weather and UV rays. So it would need more concentrated application of a DA over a massive mop.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> ...
> 
> the day after AGAIn getting the gear out, washing AGAIN, prepping the panel AGAIN.. and oh making a mess so the other panels will now need washing
> 
> ...


Glad it's not just me!

While I'm definitely hampered by lack of talent & experience, I felt I was doing something wrong.

Deffo learned a bit on the way, and will be going round again, possibly 2 panels a week.:buffer:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Thats how i polish cars so far. 

Since i've gotten more efficient with using waterless/rinseless/apcs washes i can clay and 1 step 1/3 of car in 3 or 4 hours. I don't have the patience to clay + 1-step a whole car in one day. It would take me over 10 hours easy. And the first thing i would have to do is to buy another 6 or 7 pads lol

I do stick with standard 5 inch pads though mostly. I enjoy my beefy first gen. griots G15 over the griots G8 i have. Great machine. The G8 is nice too.

btw i tried mixing polishes before, i up ended throwing it all away. It was a mixture of sonax perfect finish, 3D One and griot's garage correcting cream. It was to runny and i didn't want to waste anymore stuff. 

Edit: Another thing some people do is, say add 2 drops of compound and 2 drops pf polish on the pad before polishing. But that would drive me nuts.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

My advice as mentioned is panel by panel. It can get a little tedious when you’re doing the same steps over and over each time but if you only have short windows of time then this is the best way to do it. You can get the best out of that panel/section without cutting any corners.

I did the above last year as I was struggling to get a full 2 days free as I usually would to do everything (thorough wash, decontamination etc on day 1 and then early start cutting, polishing, sealing on day 2). Got the job done and had great results, albeit just a different routine.

However, I’m booking myself into the calendar this year though so I can have my 2 days to get it done :lol:


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I have 5" , 3" and 1" dual action polishes, that's the easiest way to do it, do the large flat panels with the 5" roof , bonnet , doors. Front and rear quarters, side skirts bumpers with the 3", the 3" would take longer and be tedious on the large panels the 5" would be more difficult and more work on the smaller curvier panels. 
You won't get better results with a smaller polisher.
I don't see how going panel by panel is any quicker would it not take longer having to get out and pack away all that gear every time.


----------

